# Reply-to: <$email> und reply-path: <email>



## venom (9. Juli 2003)

*Reply-to: <$email> und return-path: <$email>*

Moin Leute,

habe da grade ein kleines Problem, kann mir jemand erklären, was die Zusätze Reply-to: <$email> und return-path: <$email> im Header der funktion mail(); genau bewirken

danke

venom


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Juli 2003)

> | Reply-To: hinz@provider.example
> 
> Die Adresse, an die geantwortet werden soll. Hier schickt Heinz-Gustav
> Hinz die E-Mail von seinem Account an der RWTH Aachen ab, möchte
> ...



Google Suchworte: email header
Zusätzliche Info: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/de-net-abuse/email-header-faq/
http://php3.de


----------

